# Dewalt DW708 Miter Saw still a good one?



## umbert (Oct 10, 2019)

I have a chance to buy a Dewalt DW708 sliding 12" miter saw in great shape for a $100. 
Considering my Dewalt miter saw is as well 12" but a basic single bevel compound DW715. Would an older DW708 be worth to get? Don't have space to keep both :smile2:
I do have a contractor table saw, so cutting slightly wider boards is no problem... but never had sliding miter saw... thus, asking the pro guys here :smile2:
What would you do ?:confused1:

Would use it in DIY projects around the house, some crown moldings, HW floor in couple rooms, etc... nothing pro here


----------



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

*A great saw!*

I own one myself and I like it. It's a beast however, so don't plan on moving it around too much. The price is certainly reasonable, so I'd pick it up, given a chance. :vs_cool:


----------



## subroc (Jan 3, 2015)

I would buy the slider and keep the 715 under a bench for a while. The 708 was Dewalt's flagship miter saw at the time of it's release. It was replaced by the 718 and then the 780. So, a couple models ago. It is a top saw. If it is in the shape you say, I expect it will last for a long time. If it is a contractor hard used saw, well, that is something else.


It sounds like a good deal to me.


----------



## FrankC (Aug 24, 2012)

woodnthings said:


> I own one myself and I like it. It's a beast however, so don't plan on moving it around too much. The price is certainly reasonable, so I'd pick it up, given a chance. :vs_cool:


At this stage of my life even a 10" slider is not that portable unless I have a helper to lug it around, but the added capacity of the slider is certainly a benefit. :smile2:


----------



## BigJim (Sep 2, 2008)

That 708 is the best one Dewalt put out, I wouldn't take $500 for my saw, I like it that much.


----------

